

Backyard Tent Renting for $899/Month Sums Up Everything Wrong with the Bay Area - ForHackernews
http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2015/06/25/backyard_tent_renting_for_899month_sums_up_everything_thats_wrong_with_the_bay_area.php

======
cnst
LOL, might be cheaper to just rent a van and sleep in the car!

